# Shipping from US to Spain



## RRGrove (Apr 2, 2012)

Hello
I need to ship a few boxes from the US to Spain. I am wondering if anyone has done this and what the most reliable and cost effective way to do so is.

Thanks!
Rachel


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

International Moving Quotes From Removals Companies | Expat Forum lets you fill out your info and get quotes from multiple places. I filled it out a couple of weeks ago and never heard from a single place, but maybe you will have better luck.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

RRGrove said:


> Hello
> I need to ship a few boxes from the US to Spain. I am wondering if anyone has done this and what the most reliable and cost effective way to do so is.
> 
> Thanks!
> Rachel


Have sent you a PM


----------



## ina (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm currently in the process of moving from the U.S. to Europe and I'm shipping boxes with regular USPS (priority).


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Have sent you a PM


Please do you know of a cost effective reliable company who could move one dog groomers table from Ipswich UK to Spain (Javea). It is 30kg, 100cm x 60 x 20 approx folded. Thank you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fergie said:


> Please do you know of a cost effective reliable company who could move one dog groomers table from Ipswich UK to Spain (Javea). It is 30kg, 100cm x 60 x 20 approx folded. Thank you.


I had https://www.way2gohire.com/home/ bring about a dozen boxes to Jávea a few weeks ago - it was much cheaper than I expected!!


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I had https://www.way2gohire.com/home/ bring about a dozen boxes to Jávea a few weeks ago - it was much cheaper than I expected!!


Thank you very much for that information, I will measure the other things we have stored at our daughters house in a few weeks when we go over, then contact way2go for a quote, when I get back home here..


----------

